# IRWIN Tools Giveaway on ContractorTalk.com



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

For those of you who happen to be members of ContractorTalk.com, there is an IRWIN Tools giveaway posted there that you may be interested in entering. *IRWIN Tools National Tradesmen Day Giveaway*
http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/irwin-tools-national-tradesmen-day-giveaway-359626/


----------

